# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها از نظر سطح علمی در گرایشهای مختلف؟

## icegirl_f2r

دوستان سلام
از شما می خواهم که اگر اطلاعاتی در مورد موضوع بحث دارید در اختیار ما بگذارید.

مچکرم.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

آیا شما می دانید که بهترین دانشگاه های ایران(مقطع ارشد) در گرایش های زیر کدامند؟

نرم افزار، هوش مصنوعی، معماری، شبکه های کامپیوتری، تجارت الکترونیکی، مدیریت سیستم های اطلاعاتی، امنیت شبکه.

لطفا به صورت زیر پاسخ دهید.

مثال

گرایش: ( شبکه)
نام دانشگاه: (امیر کبیر)
محل: (تهران)
 دلیل:(وجود اساتید برجسته و کارگاه های مناسب)

----------


## sinoohe

من هم دقیقا همین سوال رو دارم
فعلا کنکوریم ولی هنوز نتونستم در مورد دانشگاهم تصمیم بگیرم! شنیدم نرم افزار اصفهان بهتر از نرم افزار صنعتی اصفهان هست! ولی صحتش رو نمی دونم
اگه کسی می تونه اطلاعاتی در اختیارمون بذاره ممنون میشم

----------


## SystemAnalyst

بله نرم افزار اصفهان بهتره تا صنعتی اصفهان چون دکتری نرم افزار هم داره.

*در گرایش نرم افزار به ترتیب زیر :*
اول :شریف ( 2 تا full professor در گروه نرم افزار داره)
دوم : امیرکبیر (2 تا full professor در گروه نرم افزار داره)
سوم : تهران
چهارم : علم و صنعت
پنجم : اصفهان ( بعد از امیر کبیر و شریف تنها جایی بود که دکتری نرم افزار را دایر کرد) 

*در گرایش هوش به ترتیب زیر:*
اول : امیرکبیر (4 تا full professor در گروه هوش داره در صورتی که در هیچ دانشگاهی از کشور نداریم)
دوم : تهران (بزرگانی نظیر کارو لوکس و سلطانیان زاده داره )
سوم : شریف
چهارم : علم و صنعت

*در گرایش معماری به ترتیب زیر :*
اول : امیرکبیر ( اولین فارق التحصیل دکتری معماری در کشور را داده است و از نظر شورای عالی برنامه ریزی بهترین دانشگاه این گرایش معرفی شد)
دوم : شریف (بعد از امیرکبیر دومین جایی بود که صلاحیت برگزاری دکتری این گرایش رو از شورای عالی کسب کرد)
سوم : بهشتی (تنها در این گرایش از کامپیوتر دکتری داره و اساتید خوبی داره)
چهارم : تهران 

*در گرایش شبکه های کامپیوتری:*
اول : امیرکبیر (واقعا بی نظیره و زادگاه این گرایش هم امیرکبیره و تنها جایی هست که دکتری این گرایش هم دایر کرده)
دوم : شریف
سوم : سهند تبریز
چهارم : یزد

*در گرایش امنیت اطلاعات :*
اول و آخر : امیرکبیر (چون همین یک دانشگاه مجری این رشته است اساتید واقعا سرشناس و آزمایشگاه های متعددی در این گرایش داره)

*در گرایش IT :*
اول :امیرکبیر
دوم : تربیت مدرس (البته با رویکرد مهندسی صنایع داره)
سوم : تهران 

*درگرایش تجارت :*
اول : امیرکبیر (اولین دانشجوی دکتری در این گرایش را دو سال پیش پذیرش کردن)
دوم : شیراز

شسته و رفته بگم چون رشته IT برای اولین با در امیرکبیر تدوین شد و سرفصل هاش هم توسط اساتید اونجا نوشته شده و برای هر گرایش گروه اساتید و آزمایشگاه های تحقیقاتی خاص گرایش داره و طراحان سوالات کنکور هم اساتید همونجا هستن و اولین جایی هست که دکتری IT داره بیشک در تمام این گرایش ها قطب هست.

این رتبه دهی اینجانب بر اساس تعداد اساتید گروه - تعداد ازمایشگاه تحقیقاتی - و سابقه دایر کردن دکتری در اون گرایش هست که با توجه به شناخت کامل اینجانب به این اساس نوشته شده و هرگز سلیقه ای نیست. اگر مطلب ریزتری خواستین در خدمت هستم.

در آخر بگم بهترین ها در گرایش نرم افزار در دانشگاه آزاد به ترتیب قزوین و علوم تحقیقات تهران می باشد.

----------


## arezoo_66

هوش همدان و نرم افزار شيراز رو از قلم انداختين d:
البته اگه جايي در اين نومدار رتبه بندي شما داشته باشند

----------


## قله بلند

ببخشید مرکز تحقیقات پیام نور تهران در کجای این رتبه بندی قرار می گیرد؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

متاسفانه دانشگاه های غیر صنعتی مثل شیراز یا همدان در مقابل دانشگاه های تهران نمی تونن بخصوص در رشته نو مثل کامپیوتر مطرح باشن. دلیلش اینه دانشگاهی برای مثال امیرکبیر برای رشته کامپیوتر یک دانشکده مجزا داره یعنی برای هر گرایش یک گروه و یک سری ازمایشگاه داره اما دانشگاه شیراز برای کل رشته کامپیوتر یک گروه داره و مانده تا روزی بتونه دانشکده بشه.خب خیلی از دانشگاه های تهران مثل شریف و علم و صنعت یا دانشگاه تهران همین شرایط رو کسب کرده اما دانشگاه های شهرستان خب به این مقطع نرسیدن

----------


## Exception

> *در گرایش IT :*
> اول :امیرکبیر
> دوم : تربیت مدرس (البته با رویکرد مهندسی صنایع داره)
> سوم : تهران


من امیرکبیر و تهران رو که خیلی در جریان نیستم، ولی تربیت مدرس در گرایش IT واقعا افتضاحه! این افتضاح بودن رو من با تمام وجود لمس کردم!

----------


## cups_of_java

در گرایش نرم افزار و در مقطع ارشد:
اول : تهران 
دوم: شریف
سوم : امیرکبیر
چهارم : علم و صنعت

من تهران رو در مقطع ارشد اول می دونم. هرچند که تعداد اساتید با عنوان در شریف ممکنه بیشتر باشه اما جو تهران بسیار مناسب تر هست به نظر من. در مجموع دانشگاه تهران رو شخصن بیشتر میپسندم.
از دوست عزیزمون SystemAnalyst هم خواهش می کنم اسامی اون 2 استاد Full Professtional رو برامون بزاره تا ببینیم منظورشون کیا بوده.

----------


## قله بلند

سلام
دوستان، شما دائماً از دانشگاه های معتبر می گویید. اگر برای کسی رفتن به این دانشگاه ها مقدور نباشد چه؟
مثلاً دانشگاه کاشان و اراک هم ارشد نرم افزار می گیرند. پیام نور می گیرد. پس اینها چه می شوند؟ یعنی اگر کسی در این دانشگاه ها بخواهد ادامه تحصیل دهد به دانش کافی نمی رسد؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

نه من موافق رتبه بندی شما در ارشد نرم افزار نیستم جناب Cups of java 
دلایل :شما تهران رو از شریف در نرم افزار بالاتر دونستین که من فکر نمی کنم چنین باشه .چون از نظر گروه نرم افزار که من بررسی کردم دانشگاه شریف دارای اساتید بیشتری هست (12 نفر که دو نفر آنها استاد تمام هستن)و چیز جالبی دیدم در اساتید دانشگاه تهران تعدادی فارغ التحصیل شریف بودن یعنی روزی دانشجوی اساتید شریف بودن. دانشکده کامپیوتر شریف در گرایش نرم افزار دارای ازمایشگاه های بیشتری و همچنین دانشجویان دکتری بیشتری هست و همچنین سابقه پذیرش دکتری بیشتری هم داره .از طرفی از سوی ACM تنها جایی هست که برای برگزاری مسابقات برنامه نویسی انتخاب شده.دانشگاه تهران بسیار قوی هست اما هنوز در رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشکده مستقل نداره.
از اساتیدی که خواستید نام ببرم در گروه نرم افزار دانشگاه شریف یکی پروفسور محمد قدسی هست یکی هم پروفسور علی موقر رحیم ابادی.

----------


## cups_of_java

> نه من موافق رتبه بندی شما در ارشد نرم افزار نیستم جناب Cups of java 
> دلایل :شما تهران رو از شریف در نرم افزار بالاتر دونستین که من فکر نمی کنم چنین باشه .چون از نظر گروه نرم افزار که من بررسی کردم دانشگاه شریف دارای اساتید بیشتری هست (12 نفر که دو نفر آنها استاد تمام هستن)و چیز جالبی دیدم در اساتید دانشگاه تهران تعدادی فارغ التحصیل شریف بودن یعنی روزی دانشجوی اساتید شریف بودن. دانشکده کامپیوتر شریف در گرایش نرم افزار دارای ازمایشگاه های بیشتری و همچنین دانشجویان دکتری بیشتری هست و همچنین سابقه پذیرش دکتری بیشتری هم داره .از طرفی از سوی ACM تنها جایی هست که برای برگزاری مسابقات برنامه نویسی انتخاب شده.دانشگاه تهران بسیار قوی هست اما هنوز در رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشکده مستقل نداره.
> از اساتیدی که خواستید نام ببرم در گروه نرم افزار دانشگاه شریف یکی پروفسور محمد قدسی هست یکی هم پروفسور علی موقر رحیم ابادی.


حرف های شما در تئوری درسته اما من هم جو دانشگاه تهران رو دیدم. هم در شریف تحصیل کردم. پس هر دو رو میشناسم تا حدی! اینکه اساتید تهران خود شریف خوندن درسته!
اما باور کنید فضای تهران خیلی دوستانه تر و Productiveتر و کاری تره! این برا من مهم تر هست تا Label روی استاد! 
بدونه اینکه بخوام اسم استادی رو زیر سوال ببرم! اما من با اکثر اساتید شریف از نزدیک آشنا هستم. همشون استاد من بوده اند اما مسائلی رو هم دیدم که شاید اینجا گفتنی نباشه.
هر دوی این اساتیدی که اسم بردید رو شاگردشون بودم اما باور کنید گاهی از اساتید فقط یک برچسب به یدک کشیده میشه!

نهایتن، برا افراد معیار ها متفاوت هست. برخی دنبال اسم استاد هستند برخی دنبال کار و شخصیت استاد!
من شریف رو رد نمی کنم اما به شخصه فضای تهران رو دوست دارم. اساتید ضعیف هر دو دانشگاه دارن اما قویاشون واقعن کار می کنن!
البته در فضای مهندسی نرم افزار (متدولوژی ها و...) استاد برجسته ایران (آقای دکتر رامسین) که الگوی بنده بودن در شریف هستند که توصیه می کم اگه تاکید روی این مباحث داره کسی و می خواد ارشدش رو پر بار بگذرونه از ایشون استفاده کنه. من بارها گفته ام هر دانشگاهی 100 تا رامسین داشته باشه گلستانه! 
در انتخاب اساتید به برچسب هاشون نباید توجه کرد.

----------


## cups_of_java

> سلام
> دوستان، شما دائماً از دانشگاه های معتبر می گویید. اگر برای کسی رفتن به این دانشگاه ها مقدور نباشد چه؟
> مثلاً دانشگاه کاشان و اراک هم ارشد نرم افزار می گیرند. پیام نور می گیرد. پس اینها چه می شوند؟ یعنی اگر کسی در این دانشگاه ها بخواهد ادامه تحصیل دهد به دانش کافی نمی رسد؟


واقعن باید گفت سطح تحصیلات تکمیلی در ایران هنوز واقعن ضعیفه. (چه از نظر امکانات، ارتباط با صنعت، کادر علمی، اصل سیستم آموزشی و ...) حالا هر دانشگاهی باشه! حتی شریف! دیگه چه برسه به دانشگاه های پیام نور!

اما اونچه که مهمه! اینه که در دنیای امروز با دسترسی به اینترنت و شبکه های مجازی شما می تونین با خیلی افراد چه در داخل چه در خارج ارتباط داشته باشین. اطلاعات کسب کنید. پیشرفت کنید. در زمینه مورد نظرتون کسب علم کنید و...
درسته که محیط آموزشی مهم ترین قسمته اما خود فرد، مهم تره!!! باید آگاه باشید، مشتاق باشید، قدرت تشخیص داشته باشید. همونطور که دوستمون در چند پست قبل گفت با اصول دانشجویی آشنا باشید و ...

----------


## SystemAnalyst

درسته جناب cups of java .این فضای دوستانه که فاکتور بسیار موثری در محیط علمی است را در نظر نگرفتم و بیشتر تئوری به موضوع پرداختم. دوستانی که داشتم و در خارج از کشور در حال ادامه تحصیل هستند هم همین نکته رو گفتن که جو دوستانه و برپایی رفاه و تفریحات بسیاری که دانشگاه های معتبر خارجی مثل دانشگاه های آمریکایی برای دانشجویان بر قرار می کنن واقعا انسان رو به خود شکوفایی می رسونه .یک فضای خشک  و صرفا اکادمیک هم اصلا جالب نیست . از طرفی بازهم با نظر شما مبنی اینکه بعضی ها اسم بزرگی دارن و بعضی ها شهرت کمتری اما سواد بالاتری و با دانشجو  دلسوزانه تر برخورد می کنن هم قبول دارم.که کشف این موارد جز حضور در خود این دانشگاه ها نیست که من متاسفانه نه در شریف و نه در تهران  نبودم.در نهایت اسم دکتر رامان رامسین رو آوردین تعریف بسیاری ازشون شنیدم اما افتخار شاگردیشون رو متاسفانه نداشتم.چون در گرایش نرم افزار درس نخوندم.

----------


## Mamdos

حرف‌های جناب cups_of_java صددرصد تأیید می‌شه! چند نفر رو دیدم که از شریف به تهران رفتن و در مورد همین موضوع جو (که *خیلی* مهمه) تهران رو به مراتب ترجیح داده‌اند. در مورد کسانی که در شریف دکتری گرفتند و در تهران هیئت علمی شدند (دکتر سیرجانی و دکتر خسروی) به نظرم شریف از دستشون داد! استادیار جوان پرانرژی به استادتمام خسته ترجیح دارد.

در کل به نظرم باید استادمحور نظر داد، مثلاً نمی‌شه گفت کلاً در نرم‌افزار تهران بهتره یا شریف یا حتی امیرکبیر و شهید بهشتی، بستگی داره کدوم زیرحوزه‌های نرم‌افزار رو در نظر بگیرید. مثلاً فکر نکنم در حوزه‌ی معماری نرم‌افزار، استادی بهتر از دکتر شمس در شهید بهشتی داشته باشیم. برای همین من به همه‌ی کسانی که می‌خواهند برای ارشد تصمیم بگیرند پیشنهاد می‌کنم نگاهی به حوزه‌های پژوهشی که هر یک از دانشگاه‌ها درش فعال هستند بیندازند.

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> من هم جو دانشگاه تهران رو دیدم. هم در شریف تحصیل کردم. پس هر دو رو میشناسم تا حدی! 
> گاهی از اساتید فقط یک برچسب به یدک کشیده میشه!
> 
> نهایتن، برا افراد معیار ها متفاوت هست. برخی دنبال اسم استاد هستند برخی دنبال کار و شخصیت استاد!


یعنی شما میگید اساتید دانشگاه تهران واقعاً خوب هستند و واقعاً دانشجو را کاری بار میارند؟
و صرفاً وظیفه شان را درس دادن و رفع اشکال  (تزریق تئوریات) نمیدونند و چیزهای کاربردی یاد میدند؟!
 اگه اینطور باشه که عالیه.!

----------


## SystemAnalyst

اینکه هوش بهتره یا نرم افزار بستگی به علاقه داره و از دیدگاه متفاوت فرق داره.ولی بنظر من هوش زمینه تحقیقاتی بهتری داره اما نرم افزار در کاربرد بهتره.از طرفی ارشد هوش درس های جدید می خونی اما ارشد نرم افزار ادامه و پیشرفته شده بسیاری از دروس لیسانس رو می خونی.هوش شیراز هم خوبه و معروفه.اما بهترین هوش کشور بر اساس نظر شورای برنامه ریزی امیرکبیر الام شده بود از طرفی نسبت به تمام دانشگاه های کشور اساتید هوش زیاد و سطح بالایی داره اشخاصی نظیر دکتر منهاج دکتر میبدی وصفابخش و... داره.

----------


## hadi_iql

البته در این بین نباید دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی قزوین(شریف کوچیکه) رو از قلم انداخت که خود حرفی برای گفتن داره دکتر میبدی یکی از نادرترین دکترای موجود در زمینه طراحی سخت افزار در ایران و .......

----------


## SystemAnalyst

> البته در این بین نباید دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی قزوین(شریف کوچیکه) رو از قلم انداخت که خود حرفی برای گفتن داره دکتر میبدی یکی از نادرترین دکترای موجود در زمینه طراحی سخت افزار در ایران و .......


دکتر میبدی و فایز که کامپیوتر قزوین را به قدرتمندترین دانشگاه آزاد در کامپیوتر ایران تبدیل کردن هر دو هیات علمی دانشگاه امیرکبیر هستن نه قزوین .ولی در قزوین هم درس می دن اونم در دوره ی دکتری و شاید فوق.

----------


## peikesms123

من هم طبق شنیده هایی که داشتم و اینکه در اکثر گرایش های ارشد دانشگاه امیرکبیر پذیرش داره فکر می کنم برای درس خوندن مناسب تر از سایر دانشگاه ها باشه.
البته باید این نکته رو تذکر بدم که اگر از اون دسته از دانشجویانی هستید که به مسائل سیاسی علاقه ای ندارید اصلا این دانشگاه رو برای ارشد انتخاب نکنید که جو سیاست باری در این دانشگاه حاکم هست.

----------


## Afshari.mvc

این تاپیک مال حدودا 3 سال پیش هست. 
می خواستم ببینم هنوز هم نظر دوستان همون نظر قبلی هست.
مثلا در مورد هوش مصنوعی امیرکبیر بهتر از بقیه است؟

----------


## persianboy1993

من از یکی از دانشجو های دکتری نرم افزار شریف شنیدم که گفت نرم افزار ما قوی تره ولی هوش امیرکبیر از ما هم قوی تره

----------


## mammad_asir

زیاد به شنیده ها اطمینان نکنید
تا طعم همه جا رو نچشید درک نمیکنید این برام اثبات شده

----------


## (while(c=1) printf(cpp=0

بهترین دانشگاه، محل کار شماست. بنده نتونستم به دانشگاه های خوب ایران برم، چون نمی تونم کتابهای عمومی رو یادبگیرم. بنده قرار بود *برنامه نویسی* بخونم، اما آینده ما گره خورده به *وصیت نامه امام*!

----------


## (while(c=1) printf(cpp=0

> واقعن باید گفت سطح تحصیلات تکمیلی در ایران هنوز واقعن ضعیفه. (چه از نظر امکانات، ارتباط با صنعت، کادر علمی، اصل سیستم آموزشی و ...) حالا هر دانشگاهی باشه! حتی شریف! دیگه چه برسه به دانشگاه های پیام نور!
> 
> اما اونچه که مهمه! اینه که در دنیای امروز با دسترسی به اینترنت و شبکه های مجازی شما می تونین با خیلی افراد چه در داخل چه در خارج ارتباط داشته باشین. اطلاعات کسب کنید. پیشرفت کنید. در زمینه مورد نظرتون کسب علم کنید و...
> درسته که محیط آموزشی مهم ترین قسمته اما خود فرد، مهم تره!!! باید آگاه باشید، مشتاق باشید، قدرت تشخیص داشته باشید. همونطور که دوستمون در چند پست قبل گفت با اصول دانشجویی آشنا باشید و ...


کاملا موافقم، دوست فهمیده.
*دانشجو بودن* محدود به* دانشگاه رفتن* نیست.

----------

